# Bayou Texar



## JLM (May 26, 2014)

Is fishing in Bayou Texar at Bayview Park any good? I'm not looking for catch and release. Last I heard it was too polluted. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Think it may be the wrong time of year. Salinity is too low for trout. Redfish maybe.

Yes, polluted and will be for the next......well, forever. It has a Superfund site upstream with underground flow moving into the bayou. Thanks Agrico Chemical. Now, there is a recycled asphalt storage area on that Superfund site. Asphalt is the heavy specific gravity element in crude oil. You can smell it when you go down I-110. Especially, in this hot weather. 

Not really sure we are getting anywhere.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

For pollution to be a problem you've got to be able to catch something and I've never seen that done at bayview park. There are a lot of other places I'd try first if you're landlocked before bayview....


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

My dock is right around the corner on the same side of the Bayou. My kids caught a bunch of sheepshead and Redfish a few week's ago on just frozen shrimp.


----------

